# Best snow foam lance



## Boyce93 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just got a new karcher k series pressure washer new to this just wondering what's the best snow foam lance for them and any one got any links? Cheers


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

AB group buy


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I personally use the Autobrite Direct one. It's very good, but I can't compare to anything because its the only one I've used..


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Ebay type in snow foam lance karcher 32 quid with inc postage


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

Samh92 said:


> AB group buy


^
^
^
This!


----------



## Boyce93 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is th one I was going to get just wasn't sure if it was the best one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Snow-Foam...Garden_PowerTools_SM&var=&hash=item20cc71463f


----------



## Boyce93 (Jan 2, 2013)

rbj*rbj said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> This!


U got a link couldn't find it in the group buy section


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=183611


----------



## Boyce93 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cheers going to get one of the group buy ones


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Boyce93 said:


> This is th one I was going to get just wasn't sure if it was the best one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Snow-Foam...Garden_PowerTools_SM&var=&hash=item20cc71463f


i can personally vouch for these

as its my mates shop

hell sort you out

why waste money

just mention me when ordering asking questions etc


----------

